# More flooding?



## 39571 (May 27, 2012)

Thoughts?


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Go boating.


----------



## jwburdge (Apr 9, 2014)

agreed


----------



## MountainmanPete (Jun 7, 2014)

Anyone want to float the platte from Littleton to Confluence park? It should take about two hours at this level. Just need a tetanus and Hepatitis shot at the end of the trip.


----------



## 39571 (May 27, 2012)

With a week plus of precipitation, warm weather, and spring run off, I think we may see some decently high flows. Of course this is just speculation on my part.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

I do believe you are correct. Soils are saturated. If forecasts verify Sunday should be a big day on the front range.


----------

